# 4 nos Arrested !!!!!  For being, well, 4 nos !!!!



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Finally.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2020)

Ok ok ....you " Finally " put a funny one up.


----------



## Wez (Mar 18, 2020)

Uh, what's this?  5Nos > 4 Nos


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2020)

Wez said:


> Uh, what's this?  5Nos > 4 Nos


*In numbers 5 > 4  *
*
When it comes to you Liberal Rump Nuzzlers..

4 No's > 5 No's
4 No's > Wez

By a loooong shot...*
*Etc.....*


----------

